# Would you ride your Madone in cold, wet, generally bad weather ?



## MorganRaider (May 22, 2010)

I thought I was going to use my hybrid for the crappy weather riding, instead it looks like it may be the culprit for some knee issues. Riding my Madone, knees are fine. Which leads me to the title of post. 

Just curious how many take their Madones out in cold, or generally bad weather.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, It's just a bike. If I payed that much for a bike that has to be babied. Hello, Walmart.
What's worth more your knee's or a bike that will be even build better next year according to Trek ?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

insert ironic Trek comment here.

btw this got me the latest fitness singles ad which I've been missing


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Its a bike. Ride it and enjoy it. Rain, hail or shine.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Ride mine all the time in crappy winter weather. Just clean it up after the ride and lube everything. Sometimes I get a little water in the wheels that I have to get out.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Rode mine through 90 miles of high 40's and driving rain for the Seattle LIVESTRONG Challenge this year. Not my preferred weather, but as others have stated - it's just a bike. Heck, I also actually DRIVE my fancy German sports cars as "Day Drivers"....no garage queens for me. I figure if something is built for a purpose, I'm doing more harm by not using it as intended - also wasting money. YMMV.

FYI - my Madone is a 2010 Series 6 w/Signature paint and full DA build.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

While I have two winter bikes, I do ride my Madone in the winter (New England), albeit when the roads are clear. (Mainly the sand and salt that I try to avoid with it, or any expensive piece of equipment)

But I have no issues riding it in the rain.

zac


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I ride mine year round on the road... we have 4 seasons. I don't ride in the ice, though.


----------



## bikejockey (Aug 6, 2010)

Fair weather rider here! Don't get me wrong, I love to ride and prefer that as a form of exercise, but since I don't compete, I can find other ways to stay in shape when the weather isn't good. I like to enjoy myself when I exercise and getting pelted by rain and worrying about traction just doesn't do it for me. More power to those of you who do!

I will ride when it is cold, but I'll be looking for the dry, no rain days. I will also most likely take my hybrid out as well instead of the Madone.


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

tellico climber said:


> Ride mine all the time in crappy winter weather. Just clean it up after the ride and lube everything. Sometimes I get a little water in the wheels that I have to get out.


Treks used to be noted for not draining well. 

How about the current Madones?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

blackjack said:


> Treks used to be noted for not draining well.
> 
> How about the current Madones?


The BB is the low spot, FD derailleur cable hole is bottom on shell, works as a drain, but isn't perfect.

I ride in heavy rain on occasion, and must say that not much gets/stays in. Plus the carbon won't rust, so any moisture wont affect the frame. It will however effect the bearings.

If you do get some water, and it isn't draining, strip the cranks and BB bearings, also remove the fork and HS bearings. Suspend the bike from the rear triangle/dropout and let it drain through the head tube. This is necessary to get the water over the chainstay lugs from the rear triangle into the BB. 

Also tip your fork upside down too for a couple hours, in case you get water down the steerer tube. 

zac


----------

